# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Load MacOS X 10.5 Leopard on the eeePC

## badge

http://uneasysilence.com/archive/2007/11/12654/

Not bad... με 300 ευρώ και μια οθόνη έχεις κάτι που τρέχει latest MacOS... nice  ::

----------


## cirrus

::  Με 300 ευρώ παίρνεις και ένα iphone που τρέχει macosx.
Το eee pc είναι αρκετά ωραίο και μικρό (θα τσιμπήσω και εγώ ένα όταν βγει το 8giga). Παρόλα αυτά τα specs του δεν είναι αρκετά για να τρέξει macosx αρκετά καλά (άσε που στηρίζετε στα γνωστά macosx86 hacks που δεν παίζουν πάντα καλά).



> http://uneasysilence.com/archive/2007/11/12654/
> 
> Not bad... με 300 ευρώ και μια οθόνη έχεις κάτι που τρέχει latest MacOS... nice

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Και που βρισκει κανεις iphone με 300 euroS????  ::

----------


## cirrus

> Και που βρισκει κανεις iphone με 300 euroS????


Ή βρίσκεις κάποιον που να πάει USA και του λες να σου πάρει ένα από ένα applestore ή χτυπάς κανένα από το ebay (με μια γρήγορη ματιά βρήκα ένα δύο με 300-350 euro).

----------


## paravoid

Και γιατί να βάλεις MacOS X όταν το eeePC έρχεται με Debian;  ::

----------


## ysam

Κανένα image για amd64 έχει βρει κανείς? Όποιος έχει PM me please.

----------


## antony++

> Και γιατί να βάλεις MacOS X όταν το eeePC έρχεται με Debian;


Και γιατί να αφήσεις το Debian από τη στιγμή που μπορείς να βάλεις MacOS;  ::

----------

